# Hickory Woodworking RBK1030 24-Piece Carbide Master 1/4" Set for 26.99 w/ free ship



## evolve (Apr 11, 2006)

*Hickory Woodworking RBK1030 24-Piece Carbide Master 1/4" Set for 26.99 w/ free ship*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000ASDD3/102-1937658-0716125?n=228013

Not bad for a disposable starter set. 

24 pc. Carbide Master Set - 1/4" Shank. Includes a handy reusable case. Set contains the most popular types and sizes of bits. Set contains: 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 3/4" Straight bits; 1/8", 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" Roundover bits; 3/8" Keyhole; 90° 1/2" V-Groove; 3/8" and 1/2" Dovetail; 1/4", and 1/2" Roundnose/Core Box bits; 1/2" Flush Trimmer; 7/8" Rabbeting; 5/32" Roman Ogee; 1/4" and 3/8" Cove bits; 1/4" Ovolo; 1/2" Hinge Mortising; 45° 1 1/4" Chamfer; 1/4" Panel Pilot; 3/16" Half Round

Later,

Evo


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

We always encourage people to buy 1/2" shank bits if their router will accomodate them. More steel means stronger and as a rule less vibration. 
As in all things you get what you pay for.


----------

